# When does implantation bleeding occur? How long does it last?



## ktp

Hi there,
After some advice please ladies... how long after ovulation is implantation bleeding likely to occur? And how long does the bleeding last? I've had light spotting for 3 days on and off... AF not due for at least 3 days! Probably wishful thinking I know but its not like me to have spotting before AF!!! However, I did have a miscarriage in June, so maybe thats changed my cycles!
Thanks for the help!
KTP x


----------



## Liz2

You usually experience implantation bleeding a week to a week and a half before your expected period. It's not like a flow. It is usually just spotting and is pink or brown even. Hope this helps!


----------



## MsLesley

i had a light implantation bleed with my last pregnancy about a day or so around my expect af. It was very light and and only noticed it i think the one time i went to the washroom. but i have heard that it can last 2-3 days...and it very light spotting.


----------



## ktp

Thanks for your help ladies! I'm so confused with what's happening to my body! Had no bleeding today, so can't be AF but it seems a little late for implantation bleed! I'm going to test in the morning, fingers crossed for BFP!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

FX you get a bfp. These bodies of ours are very confusing! I've heard that some women in early pregnancy do experience spotting around the time that af was due.


----------



## Jacey

Good luck - with my pregnancy I had implatation spotting on 6dpo - early I know !!

It was pinky red and a tiny tiny amount, like a few spots of blood, lasted about 15 mins if that - i think the type, amount etc various from person to person


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I had it at 7dpo. It was just a one time thing. I went potty and I had some pink tinged CM in my panties and when I wiped. Nothing after that though.


----------



## Nel.B

Does implantation bleeding always happen? Can you still get a :bfp: and have no implantation bleeding?


----------



## MsLesley

Nel.B said:


> Does implantation bleeding always happen? Can you still get a :bfp: and have no implantation bleeding?

Most women dont get implantation bleeding so dont worry if you dont ;)

I have been pregnant 4 times and in only my last pregnancy, i experienced the smallest about of implantation bleeding. if i wasnt checking everytime i went to the bathroom, i would have definitely missed it.


----------



## Alisa F

I had implantation bleeding 2 or 3 dpo&#8230;. I think from reading about this it&#8217;s incredibly early but not impossible seeing as it happened to me.

We are trying again now, I ovulated 4 days ago and this morning I noticed very light bleeding. I&#8217;m trying not the get too excited because I&#8217;m on cycle monitoring and it showed this month I am ovulating from left ovary, but my left fallopian tube and left part of uterus are not developed or connected to the right side of my unicornuate uterus&#8230; so only very slim chance the right fallopian tube picked up my egg from left ovary, but a chance nonetheless!!! :)


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls
Just found this thread and wondered if you'd be able to help me, AF is due 2 weeks today and I have a regular 28 day cycle, but been to the loo today and noticed a tiny amount of really light blood in my Knicks, would this be implantation bleeding?? Xx


----------



## bluerose2012

it could be hun gl x


----------

